# My new Collegiate



## Monark52 (Jun 28, 2009)

I have this in the buy sell trade section too. I`m looking for a frame mounted pump. This is in great shape, just needs a cleaning up. Rides like a dream but i only wish it was in Coppertone. Oh well, can`t win em all!


----------

